# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам фотоаппарат Nikon D7100, объективы к нему, вспышку, штатив, рюкзак.

## Nik_O

1. Фотоаппарат Nikon D7100 body (б/у) - 15000грн. (530$)
Состояние идельное. Без видимых следов использования (обращался с ним очень бережно). Полностью рабочий.
В нагрузку (бесплатно) отдам бустер, программатор, IR пульт, две карты SD по 32Gb Transcend class 10 и сумку.

2. Nikkor AF-S VR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED (новый) - 14000грн. (490$)
Состояние идеальное. Использовался два раза.

3. Nikkor AF-S 50mm f/1.8G (новый) - 5500грн. (195$)
Не использовался.


4. Nikkor AF-S VR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED (б/у) - 4000грн. (140$)
Хорошо Б/У

5. Tokina AT-X 116 PRO DX II f/2.8 (новый) - 11000грн. (390$)
Неиспользовался вообще.

6. Вспышка SB-700 AF TTL (новая) - 9000грн. (315$)

7. Головка для штатива Manfrotto 410 (новая) - 8000грн. (280$)

8. Штатив Induro AT413 (новый) - 5500 (195$)

9. Фоторюкзак Lowerpro Fastpact250 - 2000грн. (70$)

10. Кольца для макросъёмки с поддержкой автонастройки объектива (новые). - 250грн.

11. Плечевой ремень CARRYSPEED EST2010 (Использовалась пару раз. Состояние идеальное.) - 2000грн. (70$)

Почти все объективы идут с защитными стёклами и поляриками.

Торг уместен в разумных пределах.

----------

